# Whats the tallest tower APPROVED in your city?



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Why do i know this tower is going to be over 1 km
> 
> becasue we have two other super talls approved in Dubai
> 
> ...


That is one but ugly tower! Sorry


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Awww man that Comcast tower looks sweet - Philadelphia's skyline is going to go from great to amazing!

Awesome stuff. Need to go to Philadelphia when its finished - its one city I've always wanted to see but havent had the chance to yet.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I think it would be Electra at 481 feet


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Miami:

Met3 - 74 Floors, 866 feet, Residential


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

how could someone call the burj ugly... OMG...


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

london-b said:


> That is one but ugly tower! Sorry


Yikes...how is Burj Dubai Ugly??!?!?!?!?! :weird: ...that has to be one of the most amazing/futuristic designs I have ever seen.


----------



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

that super tall one in dubai kinda looks like some of the buildings in starwars


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

Sheffield: 

St Pauls Tower-31 stories- 98m.

Proposed. Decision is to be made on Monday 18th July 2005.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow. I'm happy to say that all these approved towers looks great. It's good to see a lot been given to aesthetics nowadays.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

DARKNIGHT said:


> Yikes...how is Burj Dubai Ugly??!?!?!?!?! :weird: ...that has to be one of the most amazing/futuristic designs I have ever seen.


It's all a matter of taste, preference and opinion


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

london-b said:


> That is one but ugly tower! Sorry


Have you lost your mind or something!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

In Houston, I believe it is the Orion at 37 stories and about 580 ft. tall.


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Tallest approved in Melbourne at the moment is Prima On Southbank (67 levels, 223m, 7th tallest in Melbourne):


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

in beauvais no tower approved but the tallest a residential tower (16 floors) will be demolished in 2007


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

reminds me of eureka a little bit.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> reminds me of eureka a little bit.


No it does not!


----------

